# Top Dieci: il nuovo game show di Carlo Conti sulle classifiche



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2020)

*Top Dieci* è il nuovo programma ideato e condotto da *Carlo Conti*, in cui due squadre, ciascuna formata da tre vip, si sfideranno sulle classifiche generali (esempio: quali sono le 10 canzoni che hanno venduto di più nel 1988? Oppure quali sono le dieci parole più cercate su Internet dagli italiani nel 2014?).

In ogni puntata, saranno presenti degli ospiti che faranno delle classifiche personali, ad esempio sulle loro cinque canzoni preferite, i loro momenti più belli della loro vita ecc.

La prima di quattro puntate andrà in onda *domenica 14 giugno* (inizialmente era prevista venerdì 12, ma in quel giorno la rete trasmetterà la partita di Coppa Italia Juventus-Milan), mentre le restanti tre di venerdì, in prima serata, su *Rai 1*.

*Le squadre che si sfideranno nella prima puntata saranno i Principi Abusivi formati da Alessandro Siani, Christian De Sica e Serena Autieri e i Don Matteo composti da Flavio Insinna, Nino Frassica e Maria Chiara Giannetta.

Ospiti: Roberto Mancini e Massimo Ranieri.*

*Seconda puntata con squadra formata da Gigi D’Alessio, Elettra Lamborghini e Mara Maionchi contro quella composta da Nino Frassica, Diletta Leotta e Cristiano Malgioglio. 

Ospiti: Patty Pravo e Leonardo Pieraccioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Top Dieci* è il nuovo programma ideato e condotto da *Carlo Conti*, in cui due squadre, ciascuna formata da tre vip, si sfideranno sulle classifiche generali (esempio: quali sono le 10 canzoni che hanno venduto di più nel 1988? Oppure quali sono le dieci parole più cercate su Internet dagli italiani nel 2014?).
> 
> In ogni puntata, saranno presenti degli ospiti che faranno delle classifiche personali, ad esempio sulle loro cinque canzoni preferite, i loro momenti più belli della loro vita ecc.
> 
> La prima di quattro puntate andrà in onda *domenica 14 giugno* (inizialmente era prevista venerdì 12, ma in quel giorno la rete trasmetterà la partita di Coppa Italia Juventus-Milan), mentre le restanti tre di venerdì, in prima serata, su *Rai 1*.


Carlo Conti ha praticamente scopiazzato, altroché inventato, un gioco che il suo amico Fabrizio Frizzi condusse nel 2015 chiamato Gli Italiani Hanno Sempre Ragione e che era molto più originale, visto che coinvolgeva pure il pubblico da casa con un app. Ho un bel ricordo di quel programma e, purtroppo, fu anche l'ultimo prime time del buon Frizzolone  .

Ma poi, vogliamo parlare del nome della trasmissione? Possibile che non avevano idee migliori?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2020)

*Concorrenti della prima puntata: Alessandro Siani, Christian De Sica, Flavio Insinna, Serena Autieri, Nino Frassica e Maria Chiara Giannetta 

Ospiti: Roberto Mancini e Massimo Ranieri.*


----------



## Julian4674 (10 Giugno 2020)

ho visto lo spot di presentazione per caso facendo zapping, solito show fatto andando a pescare materiale negli archivi rai, come I migliori anni. Poca spesa tanta resa, il pubblico over 70 sarà incollato alla tv. Io manco di striscio, conti mi sta pesantemente sui maroni


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2020)

*Carlo Conti a La Vita in Diretta ha svelato i nomi delle due squadre che si sfideranno nella prima puntata: i Principi Abusivi (Alessandro Siani, Christian De Sica e Serena Autieri) e i Don Matteo (Flavio Insinna, Nino Frassica e Maria Chiara Giannetta).*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2020)

Parte stasera. Chi lo guarda?


----------



## Lambro (14 Giugno 2020)

Io, mi ricorda superflash se non sbaglio.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io, mi ricorda superflash se non sbaglio.


Per curiosità lo guarderò anch'io, anche se Giletti oggi ha in serbo una bomba di puntata di Non è l'arena con ospite Di Matteo  . Mi sa che guarderò quest'ultimo in differita.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2020)

Come vi sta sembrando? Per me ha potenziale, ma lo vedo inadatto per la prima serata.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2020)

*Buona la prima: quasi 4 milioni e più del 19% di share. Battuta la concorrenza di Live-Non è la D'Urso, ferma a meno di due milioni ed il 12% di share nonostante le ospitate di Salvini e Sgarbi.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

*Seconda puntata con squadra formata da Gigi D’Alessio, Elettra Lamborghini e Mara Maionchi contro quella composta da Nino Frassica, Diletta Leotta e Cristiano Malgioglio. Ospiti Patty Pravo e Leonardo Pieraccioni.*


----------

